# [No title]



## OLYMPICYACHTS (Nov 20, 2002)

Consider Chartering in the Greek islands 
www.olympicyachtcharters.com

Rates, Itineraries, Boat lay outs, lots of pictures, previous logs and lot more... 
Your best source for an unforgettable sailing vacation


----------



## kbrewer (Feb 6, 2003)

Planning sailing vacation in Greece. We''re not particularly experienced sailors--have sailed a lot but as passengers and go-do''s. Just know that this would be the best way to see Greece/islands. Probably flotilla/berth charter. You apparently recommend Olympic Charters. I''ve looked at their website and it''s impressive. But since anybody can design an impressive website, it''s good to know that somebody has actually used the company and recommend them. Any more info about them you''d like to share or companies you''d not recommend? GPSC is the only company I''ve talked to but since then I''ve been warned against the big companies.


----------



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

We used GPSC last year and my only advice is to turn and run very fast in the other direction. They require a cash deposit for their boats, which make it very difficult to dispute any problems with the boat since they are holding your cash. Run very fast....


----------



## kbrewer (Feb 6, 2003)

Anybody got any experience with Poseidon Charters? How about FYLY? Exas? Mythos?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We tried Sailing Holidays last year in a flotilia and it was exelent The numbers of custumers how return to sailing holyday are about 80 % Good luck


----------



## kbrewer (Feb 6, 2003)

Anybody have experience with Odyssey Sailing, a Greek charter company?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I do not have any experience with Odyssey sailing. I am actually a "competitor" of Odyssey sailing, but I can share with you a few things I know about them:
It is a yacht charter company in Greece located in Volos city and operating their yachts mostly in the sailing area of the Sporades islands (i.e.skiathos, skopelos etc). It happened that they asked me for available yachts in other areas in Greece, so we have exchanged a few emails between us. They seem to know the business and most important to care a lot about their clientele. I understand they will do the best possible for their clients.
Generally speaking the sailing yachts for charter in Greece (4-5 years old or younger) are well kept.


----------



## 9holdss (Dec 20, 2002)

Also consider looking at http://www.poseidoncharters.com

The people who work there are very knowelegable about sailing in Greece.


----------



## Pera (Apr 7, 2003)

Bob,

Navigare Yachting is a high quality swedish company with good prices and very good yachts! Site: http://www.navigare-yachting.com/english


----------



## Jkostof (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi, Today I reached sailing issues for first time and I found the comments very interesting. I am an experienced sailor since 1985 and I charter at least twice a year bareboats. Greece is my favorite sailing area and I have chartered with several yacht charter companies. The last 3 years my friends and I charter with Mythos.These guys are fantastic and so far had no problems. The most professional people I have ever known in yachting.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As a yacht owner in greece, I feel I must agree with Peter, and further add a few little know facts about Greek Charter companies.
Over 80% of greek charter companies do not own there own yachts but, lease them from private greek owners, who at best are useing them for investment/revenue purposes, and therefore have little interest in maintenance etc.... hence the attitude "sail them hard and put them away wet".

2 Greek charter companies charter up to 30% commission from the owners for business. Leaving the owners the crumbs at the end of the day, no wonder they do not keep there boats up to parr.

3. The recent world troubles, 9/11, iraq war, have but many greek charter companies in big finacial trouble, why?
The greek charter companies have contracts agreeing to pay the owners a set fee evry year for use of the yachts, regardless of weather they go out on charter or not. After last years 9/11 disaster where many yachts remained tied to the dock, the companies find them selves owing on last years contracts and look like owing even more as a result of the Iraq war.

4. In general it is best to go with NON Greek run charter companies, small to meduim sized operations where the owners run there own yachts. examples being, Exas, Odyessey, Sea Trek, Navigare and Chandler Yachts.
These companies are run by Non Greeks, who understand the desperate need for quality service.

5. As a warning compaines to avoid at all costs, GPSC,GM Yachting, MG Yachts, Sun Yachting, Atheanian yachts, Kavas, but to name a few of the more nortourios

the about is for information purposes only
Sailmaster25


----------



## zachabi (Apr 14, 2003)

HELLO, Odysseus yachting / as far as I am aware, they use old boats. From my experience, one of the companies that is reliable is called mythos yacht charters. I sailed twice with them and was very satisfied with their service and the boats. My friends also sailed last year with this company and everything was o.k. Basil.


----------



## pjames182001 (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree with zahabi, i have chartered with Mythos too and they offered me very professional service, but we have pay attention with which Greek companies we rent a boat.peter


----------



## kostasmallios (May 13, 2003)

After years of chartering in the greece, both agean and ionian, the best company by far is Exas: www.exasyachts.com/ These guys have the newest boats(read no maintancna on the trip), nice people and resonably priced.


----------



## kostasmallios (May 13, 2003)

Exas, has been great. Great boats and prices.


----------



## Athenian (May 9, 2003)

Dear Sirs,

I represent and act on behalf of the company, ATHENIAN YACHTS ENTERPRISES S.A, one of the largest and most reliable chartering companies in Greece with clients and collaborators all over the world. 
Our company is exclusive representative of JEANNEAU shipyard and also the exclusive representative in Greece of the world renowned chartering company, MOORINGS U.S.A.

The letter published in this internet site written by Sailmaster 25 has the phrase "As a warning companies to avoid at all costs GPSC,GM Yachting, MG Yachts, Sun Yachting, Atheanian yachts, Kavas, but to name a few of the more nortourios".


The above information is highly defamatory to our company and causes several problems to us. 

Therefore, we ask:

to be informed for the cause you include our company, if the mentioned company is ATHEANIAN - our company.

Have you ever been in touch with our company, when and what was your problem?
It was a very great surprise to see our name in this defamatory list.

We are awaiting your explanation as soon as possible and we demand to delete this defamatory letter from the site.
We reserve the right to take action against you.


Dimitris Tzaras


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WHAT CAN YOU TELL ME ABOUT APOLLONIA YACHTS FROM ATHENS?
I AM PLANNING A CRUISE FROM SEPTEMBER 13 TO SEPTEMBER 27 AND I HAVE AN EXCELLENT OFFER FROM THEM.

THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR ADVICE, I WILL USE IT.

JAIME


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How about it Sailmaster 25? Dimitri of Athenian Yachts raises some legitimate questions as to why you have included them.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Geez. Forget Sailmaster.....what happened to all those greek charter owners types espousing lawsuits and such. (Dimitris and Alevropoulos?)

Threatening crappy lawsuits makes everyone NEVER want to use your company.

You were all full of Vim & Vinegar before. Why haven''t you responded to these simple questions posted on another message (here it is http://members.sailnet.com/messageboard/readmessage.cfm?Forum=6&Topic=7124 )

Since we never got a response with proof backing it up (Not just heresay), we assume the true answers are not very flattering. 

(ps. You know where you can stick your "legal" crap.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone had any experience with Aegeus Yachts Ltd.? We''ve just contracted with them through Westward Ho Sailing in Britain and wonder if there is any experience out there to hear about. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anybody had any experience, good, bad, or otherwise, with MG Yachts? I''m considering renting with them and certainly like the fact that everything can be charged to a credit card. I can''t find anything bad about them, which is good, but am looking for more input. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello uriah
MG yachts use to be GM yachts before the messy divorce and company split last year. There yachts are OLD mostly Moodys and Feelings, with a questionable service record, they run very inexpensive rates and are very market competeative.Will discount heavyily to get the business. I guess the saying is you get what you pay for so be careful, they often change yachts on clients at the last minute as they do not own yachts but lease mange yachts from private owners...
Good luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info Sailmaster25. 
So how old must a yacht be for it to be considered "old". 3 years? 5 years? 7 years? And do you know anything about "Moorings", or "Sunsail"? Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As the official representative of the company MG Yachts Ltd. I would like to report that I am in the Greek yachting field since 25 years. In what concerns my company, and personally myself, I never had any problems from any of my agency’s clients up to this moment. The only responsible Public Organization that can inform you accurately in concern to the Greek charter companies, agents and yacht brokers, is the Precinct of Attika, Department of Tourism ( Greek National Tourism Organization ), address: 98-100 Sigrou Av., Athens Greece, tel.: 0030 210 9287069, 0030 210 9287050, fax: 0030 210 9287055. Our company has a licence from this National Organization with the number: #001. For more information about our company, please feel free to contact the above department. 

Mary Gogossis, 
General Manager, 
MG Yachts Ltd.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

[No message]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think you''d be pretty safe going with the Moorings base there. I''ve chartered from their base in the BVI and they are extremely professional and responsive to any problems. They may be more expensive than some smaller charter companies, but they''ve also got an world-wide reputation to maintain.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I and two of our friends recently returned from our yacht trip in Greece. In spite of the advice of sailmaster25 we chartered with MG yachts. I can happily report that we had a great experience with them. We chartered the boat for 11 days and left on a Tuesday. As such, they let us take the boat over at 10AM, as opposed to the customary time of 5PM, so we ostensibly got a free day of sailing. We chartered a ''98 Moody 38S that was in very good conditions and kept us feeling secure in spite of the fact we got caught in some pretty nasty weather one morning (15 foot swells, 40-50 mph winds). Also, in spite of the fact that there was some cosmetic damage done to the boat during some heavy weather while we were docked in Milos, we got our entire $1000 deposit back with no questions asked. I must point out that while we did not expect to have to pay for any damage to the boat, one can imagine that a less than reputable company might have tried to charge us. Finally, the skipper we hired was fantastic! His name is Spiros Zalmas. He was very friendly and funny and most importantly he knew the seas and weather patterns like the back of his hand. He works with several Greek charter companies and if you ever require a skipper I highly recommend requesting him.


----------



## sailor880 (Aug 13, 2001)

Just spent two weeks in Greece with Poseidon. Sept 2003
Chartered a 47 Beneteau and joined their flotilla. Steve Parry does a wonderful job. The itinerary was great and the boats were new. We had fourteen individuals in our group split between two boats.In addition there were two lead boats and one other flotilla boat. We are considering a trip to Turkey with them in 2005.


----------



## sailor880 (Aug 13, 2001)

Just spent two weeks in Greece with Poseidon. Sept 2003
Chartered a 47 Beneteau and joined their flotilla. Steve Parry does a wonderful job. The itinerary was great and the boats were new. We had fourteen individuals in our group split between two boats.In addition there were two lead boats and one other flotilla boat. We are considering a trip to Turkey with them in 2005.


----------

